# bio cube vs standard tank



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i want to set up hospital/quarantine tank im wondering if i should just use a 25g ive got or get an all in one unit, any input you guys can give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Use what you've got.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

will i need to use a skimmer or just one of the penguin filter i have?

The tank was originally a basic planted cherry tank what will i need to get it up and running ive got 50g and 30g penguin filters can they be cleaned and used for salt?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

A simple hang on the back filter for putting specific bagged medias into. An quarentine/hospital tank isn't likely to have a high bioload- needing a skimmer.

Keep it really simple and basic. Dim lighting. Even substrateless. tight fitting lid. Easy to clean and sparce enough so you can notice problems, behaviors, and deter problems.

Set it up under or near the display tank so you can use some water from the DT easily.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

Will said:


> A simple hang on the back filter for putting specific bagged medias into. An quarentine/hospital tank isn't likely to have a high bioload- needing a skimmer.
> 
> Keep it really simple and basic. Dim lighting. Even substrateless. tight fitting lid. Easy to clean and sparce enough so you can notice problems, behaviors, and deter problems.
> 
> Set it up under or near the display tank so you can use some water from the DT easily.


can i just put a new bio wheel in the penguin and give it a good scrubbing. Should i take water from the DT next time i do a wc or will i not need that much? also i was thinking of taking some of my substrate from my DT as i have a bit to much in it at the moment.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it's easier to not have any substrate in a QT right? Makes the cleaning easier and such....I think


----------



## sinner (Sep 25, 2010)

i'll be putting my RSM 130d up for sale in the next 1.5 months..


----------

